# 

## Leszek T.

Mam odpowietrzenie z rury PCV nad dach z rury fi 50.Teraz przyszedł hydraulik i powiedział,że odppowietrzenie musi mieć srednice taką jak rura główna czylou mnie fi 150-160, bo inaczej będzie problem.Znowu ktoinny (w sklepie) mówiłmi jak kupowałem rury,że odpowietrzenie może mie małą średnicę.Ktoma rację.Aby to przerobić jest już za późno!

----------


## andrzejj_

jesli mowimy o dwoch lazienkach uwazam ze srednica 50mm odpowietrzenia bedzie OK<moze hydraulik ma kilka rur 150 do sprzedania i chce Ci wcisnac?
 :Wink2:

----------


## Leszek T.

Chodzi właściwie o jedną łązienkę i kuchnię oraz kotłownię (pralnię).Więc rozumiem,żeta fi 50 wystarczy?Dzięki za poradę! A hydraulik możei rury ma ale z całą pewnością roboty szuka!!!

----------


## tomek_2

U mnie byl podobny konflikt: projektant radzil odpowietrzyc piony srednica o jeden stopien mniejsza od srednicy pionu (czyli odpowiednio 2 x fi 75 i 1 x fi 50), co mialo sens. 

Hydraulik (ktory nota bene okazal sie niekompetentnym amatorem - brrrrr, nie polecam) chcial odpowietrzyc piony zrobione z rury 110 rura fi 50, a pion fi 75 chcial odpowietrzyc srednica fi 32. Moze by to tez dzialalo, ale na pewno nie tak sprawnie, jak przy wiekszej srednicy. 

Trzeci hydraulik (ktory jest dla mnie jakims tam autorytetem, ale niestety za drogi jak na moje progi  :smile:  powiedzial, ze wystarczy fi 50 do odpowietrzenia pionow 110. Powiedzial tez, ze przy 3 pionach (jak u mnie), przed wyprowadzeniem nad dach mozna je wszystkie polaczyc i wyjsc nad dach jedna rura. Czy zgadzacie sie z tym?

Mowil mi tez, zebym sie nie przejmowal zalamaniami rury na odcinku miedzy wyjsciem z trojnika w pionie kan. a szybem kominowym (ktore u mnie sa nieuniknione, gdyz chce rure wypuscic ponad dach tymze szybem), bo na pewno nie przeszkodzi to dobremu dzialaniu inst. odpowietrzajacej. Ja natomiast sie waham - czy rura odpowietrzajaca moze miec kilka zalaman (1-2 odcinki poziome) na odcinku do komina, gdzie pionowo wychodz ponad dach? 
Obrazowo wyglada to tak: odcinek rury pionowy ok. 2,5 m do styku sciany ze skosem dachu, dalej skosnie w gore jakies 1,2 m zgodnie ze skosem dachu (miedzy krokwiami), dalej poziomo ok. 2-2,5 m do komina i potem pionowy odcinek ok. 3,5-4 m wychodzacy przez komin ponad dach.

Jeszcze jedno: czy w poziomych odcinkach spadki tez sa istotne?  

W tej chwili mam na razie zostawione trojniki do odpowietrzenia, ale rury jeszcze nie sa wyprowadzone nad dach. Co byscie zrobili na moim miejscu w kwestii prowadzenia rury i jej zalaman?

----------


## Leszek T.

Dzisiaj,właśnie przed kilkomaminutami dzwoniłdomnie hydraulik (inny) i powiedział,że fi 50 wystarczy spokojnie. A co do załamań odpowietrzenia (bo teżmam pod kątem 90 st i wchodzi doszybu wentylacyjnego),to twierdzi,że mogą być załąmania i jak przez kilka metrówidzie poziomo to nic się nie stanie,powietrze to nie woda.Więc myślę,że powinno być ok. Zobaczymy w praktyce,a możektośinny potwierdzi?

----------


## niezły

Możesz spać spokojnie

----------


## _ZBYCH_

Wentylacja i napowietrzanie kanalizacji, to dwie osobne sprawy.

Pion kanalizacyjny przechodzi w rurę wentylacyjną, zwaną wywiewką.
Ma ona za zadanie wentylowanie instalacji kanalizacyjnej i odprowadzanie gazów z szamba. Każde szambo powinno być wentylowane, a z reguły nie ma możliwości zrobienia wentylacji bezpośrednio w zbiorniku (bo np. zbiornik jest pod podjazdem i nie można wystawić półmetrowej rury z szamba).




Zawór napowietrzający stanowi zakończenie pionów kanalizacyjnych. Zadaniem zaworu napowietrzającego jest przeciwdziałanie wysysaniu wody z syfonów poprzez zasysanie powietrza, w trakcie przepływu ścieków, do wnętrza pionu kanalizacyjnego. Zawór napowietrzający nie wystaje ponad dach, powinien być montowany wewnątrz budynku w pomieszczeniu o temperaturze wyższej od 0oC.




Konstrukcja zaworu napowietrzającego:





Moim skromnym zdaniem, jeśli w domu jest jeden pion, to powinien być zakończony wywiewką wyciągniętą ponad dach.
Jeśli pionów jest kilka, a chcemy uniknąć wystawiania ponad dach mało estetycznych wywiewek, to jeden z pionów może być zakończony wywiewną, a pozostałe zaworami napowietrzającymi.

----------


## Daniel Starzec

W domu jednorodzinnym zupełnie wystarczy 50 tka do odpowietrzenia kanalizacji.Tą rurą tylko powietrze sie przemieszcza.
Hydraulik który proponuje 100 to jakis naciągacz.Pogonić go.

----------


## Leszek T.

No to jestem spokojny.mam wyprowadzoną nad dach fi 50 i tak zostanie. Dzięki.

----------

Zgodnie z PN -92/B-01707 "Instalacje kanalizacyjne - wymagania w projektowaniu" w przypadku Pojedynczej Wentylacji Głównej nalezy średnicę przewodu wentylacyjnego przyjąć równą średnicy przewodu kanalizacyjnego. Jednak praktyka jest taka, że zwykle daje się redukcję za najwyżej włączonym przyborem sanitarnym o jedną dymensję (średnicę). 
Wywiewka wyprowadzona ponad dach powinna mieć średnicę większą o 50mm od pionu kanalizacyjnego który wentyluje. 
Jeżeli posiadasz więcej niż jeden pion kanalizacyjny to ostatni pion (i co piąty z pozostałych pionów) w leżaku powinien być wyprowadzony ponad dach i zakończony wywiewką, natomiast pozostałe piony możesz zakończyć zaworem napowietrzającym, takim jak pokazał kolega _ZBYCH_.

----------


## tomek_2

A zalamania rury odpowietrzajacej (kolanka, odcinek skosny i poziomy) moga byc, jak widze z lektury waszych postow? I czy mozna - jak radzil moj hydraulik - polaczyc wszystkie trzy odcinki rury odpowietrzajacej przed wejsciem do komina i potem jedna rura prowadzona przez szyb kominowy odpowietrzyc 3 piony jednoczesnie? I czy wtedy ta pionowa rura wychodzaca przez komin nie powinna miec wiekszej srednicy, niz rury do niej dochodzace?

----------

Tak, załamania mogą być.
Tak, możesz połączyć piony kanalizacyjne w jedno odpowietrzenie. Średnica zbiorczej wentylacji powinna nie mniejsza niż połowa sumy przekrojów pojedynczych przewodów kanalizacyjnych i jednocześnie musi być co najmniej jeden wymair większa niż średnica pojedynczego przewodu wentylacyjnego.
Jeśli chodzi o wprowadzenie do szybu kominowego, to oczywiscie nie możesz wentylacji kanalizacyjnej wprowadzic do przewodów spalinowych, dymowych lub wentylacyjnych. Chyba że piszesz o wydzielonym szybie kominowym tylko na potrzeby kanalizacji.

----------


## tomek_2

Rozumiem - dzieki wielkie po raz kolejny!  :smile:

----------


## echo

Jeśli chodzi o wprowadzenie do szybu kominowego, to oczywiscie nie możesz wentylacji kanalizacyjnej wprowadzic do przewodów spalinowych, dymowych lub wentylacyjnych. Chyba że piszesz o wydzielonym szybie kominowym tylko na potrzeby kanalizacji.[/quote]

 No właśnie tak zrobiłem - dodatkowy przewód kominowy 14x14 przeznaczony TYLKO na pion kanalizacyjny. Komin wyjdzie trochę drożej (dodatkowa komora, klinkier) ale cóż. 
Czy taki kanał z pionem kanalizacyjnym powinien być zakończony otworem na czapie komina a w nim wywiewka? (pozostałe przewody wentylacyjne komina będa miały otwory wylotowe z boków) Tak zamierzałem zrobić.

----------

> ...Czy taki kanał z pionem kanalizacyjnym powinien być zakończony otworem na czapie komina a w nim wywiewka? (pozostałe przewody wentylacyjne komina będa miały otwory wylotowe z boków) Tak zamierzałem zrobić.


Taki komin powinien mieć powierzchnię otworów powietrza podobną do tej jaką ma wywiewka kanalizacyjna.
Chodzi głównie o to by odpowiednia ilość powietrza dostawała się do kanalizacji w momencie kiedy będzie tego wymagała kanalizacja - czyli spuszczania ścieków.

----------


## Senser

Trochę mnie dziwi, stosowanie zakończenia pionu kanalizacyjnego wew. budynku...dziwi mnie to ogromnie...przecież nie ma siły...będzie się z niego wydobywać syf jak nic!!
A jeszcze te wymagania co do temperatury!!?? To już w ogóle jakiś obłęd!!
Przecież na tej wysokości instalcji nie będzie deka wody!! (Poza parą) a dwa to nawet szambo mające wyjście z budynku nawet jedynie pod 15 cm pod gruntem jest przebadane praktycznie, że nie zamarza!!! Więc gadka o temperaturze wydaje mi się tu mocno nipotrzebna..

A co do innych kwesti...ja też będe spinał 3 piony w jeden wywietrznik na dachu. Dwa fi 100 oraz jeden fi 50.
Fi 50 może być spokojnie, tu będzie pracować powietrze w podciśnieniu więc ono się zassie samo nawet przez najmnijeszy otwór.

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> Trochę mnie dziwi, stosowanie zakończenia pionu kanalizacyjnego wew. budynku...dziwi mnie to ogromnie...przecież nie ma siły...będzie się z niego wydobywać syf jak nic!!
> A jeszcze te wymagania co do temperatury!!?? To już w ogóle jakiś obłęd!!
> Przecież na tej wysokości instalcji nie będzie deka wody!! (Poza parą) a dwa to nawet szambo mające wyjście z budynku nawet jedynie pod 15 cm pod gruntem jest przebadane praktycznie, że nie zamarza!!! Więc gadka o temperaturze wydaje mi się tu mocno nipotrzebna..
> 
> A co do innych kwesti...ja też będe spinał 3 piony w jeden wywietrznik na dachu. Dwa fi 100 oraz jeden fi 50.
> Fi 50 może być spokojnie, tu będzie pracować powietrze w podciśnieniu więc ono się zassie samo nawet przez najmnijeszy otwór.


Wiesz co, ochłoń, przeczytaj ponownie wątek i wyciągnij wnioski...

----------


## Senser

Właśnie zanim to napisałem to przestudiowałem całość...
Nic się nie zmieniło od tamej pory....
Ani nawet mnie nie poniosło...

----------


## Jayer

Moj mistrz hydrauliki, twierdzi, ze wystarcza zawory napowietrzajace. I ze nie ma potrzeby wyprowadzac odpowietrzenia ponad dach.
Czyli co? Mam mu dac w leb i ma to zrobic?

Pozdro
Jay

----------


## Senser

> Moj mistrz hydrauliki, twierdzi, ze wystarcza zawory napowietrzajace. I ze nie ma potrzeby wyprowadzac odpowietrzenia ponad dach.
> Czyli co? Mam mu dac w leb i ma to zrobic?
> 
> Pozdro
> Jay


Jeśli zawór napowitrzający to taki, który tylko podczas działania podciśnienia się otwiera (czyli zwykle jest zamknięty) to sądze że jest OK.
I nie zabijaj go!!   :Smile: 
Sądze tylko, że lepiej, po prostu lepiej będzie jak każdy z pionów będzie miał możliwość "wywietrzenia" się...tak po prostu, może to będzie lepiej wpływać na klimat zapachowy w instlacji??   :Smile:

----------


## Jayer

No dokladnie o takim automacie mowimy. Zostawie wobec tego goscia w spokoju...
A klimat w kanalizie malo mnie obchodzi  :Smile: , poki nie bedzie sie mieszal z domowym  :Smile:   :Smile: ...

Pozdro
Jay

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> Jeśli zawór napowitrzający to taki, który tylko podczas działania podciśnienia się otwiera (czyli zwykle jest zamknięty) to sądze że jest OK.


Widzę, że jednak zrozumiałeś, co to jest zawór napowietrzający, jak działa (widać na rysunku) i dlaczego musi być zamontowany w pomieszczeniu z temperaturą powyżej 0 stopni...

----------


## Senser

Aha...i pewnie temperatura dodatnia jest mu potrzebna po to, aby skrpalająca się na nim para wodno podczas zamarzania nie unieruchomiła/zablokowała tego cudaka....???

----------


## Juras XR4Ti

Mam taki zawór w kuchni. Jest OK, zdaje  egzamin. W pionie ,,kiblowym, 110 mam podwójny. Też dobrze. Natomiast w trzecim mam wyprowadzoną wywiewkę Niestety przu niekorzystnym kierunku wiatru wentylacja mechaniczna potrafi zaciągnąc zapaszek do wnętrza. W związku z tym będę przerabiał ten ostatni pion na napowietrznik.
Uważam że patent jest świetny i sprawdza się w praktyce.

----------


## Arkadiusz Godlewski

Dokładniej niż ZBYCH opisał, to już się nie da   :big grin: , a mimo to niektórzy jeszcze nie rozumieją   :Confused: 

P.S. *SENSER* ale z Ciebie dyletant   :Roll: 

AREK

----------


## Senser

> SENSER ale z Ciebie dyletant  
> 
> AREK


Jasne, w tym miejscu to po prostu bez tego komentarza ten wątek by upadł!!
Dziękuje ci za jakże na wskroś przenikającą przenikliwość!!

----------


## jareko

Juras - bylem u ciebie ostatnio i jakos nic nie poczulem - w ktorym kacie ten odorek?  :wink: 
Faktycznie - ten kto wymyslil napowierznik Nobla powinien dostac  :smile:

----------


## Juras XR4Ti

Nie poczułeś bo po pierwsze to pogoda bezwietrzna jest, a poza tym wentylację wyłączyłem bo bez GWC troszkę mi za ciepło było.

----------


## caleb

ile kosztuje taki zawór napowietrzający?

----------


## Juras XR4Ti

Pojedynczy na fi 50 ok 10-15 zł

----------


## caleb

Przy takiej cenie to ja chrzanie to całe kombinowanie z przejsciem przez dach w kominie, czy obok komina.

----------


## caleb

Tylko czy ten patent można zastosować zamiast wywyiewki w obu pionach, czy tylko w jednym?

----------


## ppp.j

Zrobiłem tak: jeden pion trochę pogięty ale w sumie jedna rura zbiorcza fi 110 i do tego przyłącza fi 110 i 50. Na końcu pionu redukcja do fi 50 a na jej końcu zawór zapowietrzający, usytuowany w przestrzeni nad ociepleniem ale pod deskowaniem dachu. W moim rozumowaniu tan zawór ma dopuszczać, wyssane przez przepływ tłokowy cieczy, powietrze. Czytajac ten wątek nabrałem pewnych podejżeń czy to wystarczy przy systemie oczyszczalni biologicznej. Przecież gazy gnilne muszą gdzieś ujść z zawór jest otwarty tylko do środka. Czy muszę to przerobić i wyprowadzić otwartą rurę nad dach?  :sad:

----------

Jeżeli są dwa piony w domu to przynajmniej jeden z nich (ten na końcu głównego leżaka kanalziacyjnego) *musi* być wyprowadzony ponad dach.

----------


## ppp.j

*falkon* napisał




> Jeżeli są dwa piony w domu to przynajmniej jeden z nich (ten na końcu głównego leżaka kanalziacyjnego) musi być wyprowadzony ponad dach.


Czy mam rozumieć że jeżeli mam tylko jeden to bezwarunkowo musi on być wyprowadzony ponad dach czy może być pod dachem z zaworem?
Czy jeżeli osadnik oczyszczalni będzie wyposażony w wywietrznik to też przy jednym pionie zapowietrzanie nad dach?
Jak prawidłowo robi sie taki wywietrznik nad dachem krytym deskowaniem + papa a w przyszłści blachodachówka?

----------


## Rav

Docelowo nad dachem krytym blachodachówką można zrobić chociażby tak:

----------


## pokerzysta

czytam, czytam i coraz wiekszy metlik mam we łbie - moze z tego powodu ze ze mnie hydraulik taki jak ze swini krowa.
domek jedorodzinny ma jeden pion kanalizacja miejska odpowietrzenie kanalizy do kanału wentylacyjnego w kominie i to wszystko
pytanie żeby było dobrze jak wysoko to pociagnąć (na pewno nie da rady ponad komin) czy wystarczy założyc napowietrzacz i wsio wparadkie?
do z drugiej strony po kie licho to sie nazywa odpowietrzenie kanalizy a zakłada sie na o napowietrzacz
zieloniutki

----------


## sidney

pokerzysta a dlaczego nie możesz wyciągnąć wywietrznika ponad dach, jest to najlepsze rozwiązanie, przeczytaj sobie wczesniej post ZBYCZA tam masz jasno napisane co jest co  :smile:

----------


## pokerzysta

z radościa bym tak zrobił ale
hydraulicy zostawili mnie z tym problemem nie mówiąc że cos może byc nie tak -  a wcześniej nie miałem zielonego pojęcia o takim temacie
komin zbyt wysokki nie da rady od góry - brak dojścia
od dołu trzebaby kuć conajmniej 1m wysoko żeby coś wprowadzić - a wszytsko ładnie otynowane i płytkowane - i dalej a jak to przymocować w kanale żeby nie latało po przewodzie?
i dylemat muszę coś zrobić ale na takim etapie jak to jest etraz
please o radę

----------


## sidney

a masz załozony odpowietrzacz czy też musiałbyś pruć komin i druga sprawa masz szambo czy jesteś podłączony do kanalizacji miejskiej?

----------


## pokerzysta

jestem podłączony do kanalizy miejskiej
w kominie pozostał wykuty wizjer 15x15 cm przez który włożę rękę i z tego też powodu wiem że pozostawili wejście do wentylacji ale bez zadnego na czy odpowietrzacza - zwykłe kolanko.
z tego podsumowując u mnie odpowietrzenie kończy sie 10cm powyżej ostatniego wlotu do kanalizacji prawie na poziomie podłogi łazienki

----------


## sidney

daj napowietrzacz,bo wyjscia za bardzo nie masz, choć zaznaczam że hydraulikiem nie jestem, chyba że bedziesz niszczył komin  :Confused:

----------


## oczyszczalnia

A do czeko masz podłączoną instalację:szambo, kanalizacja, przydomowa oczyszczalnia?

Pozdrawiam Robert  :smile:

----------


## juras

ha, już mi się pomerdało. Teraz powidzcie mi tak, bo sam już jestem głupi. Mam szambo - 2 zbiorniki po jakieś 7m3 - oczywiście połączone, w domku kibelek i kuchnię na parterze oraz łazienkę na piętrze. Jeden pion. W kanalizację na górze założono trójnik i rurę fi50, która wypuszczona jest na strych. Zbiorniki szamba nie mają kominków-odpowietrzników (na razie, choć jakby okazało się zbędnę to walałbym ich nie robić). Instalator chciał tą rurkę fi50 wypuścić na dach. Czy wystarczy na strychu założyć ten napowietrznik, cyzy jednak trzeba zrobić wentylację zbiorników?

----------


## tomek_2

> Trzeci hydraulik (ktory jest dla mnie jakims tam autorytetem, ale niestety za drogi jak na moje progi  powiedzial, ze wystarczy fi 50 do odpowietrzenia pionow 110. Powiedzial tez, ze przy 3 pionach (jak u mnie), przed wyprowadzeniem nad dach mozna je wszystkie polaczyc i wyjsc nad dach jedna rura. Czy zgadzacie sie z tym?
> 
> Mowil mi tez, zebym sie nie przejmowal zalamaniami rury na odcinku miedzy wyjsciem z trojnika w pionie kan. a szybem kominowym (ktore u mnie sa nieuniknione, gdyz chce rure wypuscic ponad dach tymze szybem), bo na pewno nie przeszkodzi to dobremu dzialaniu inst. odpowietrzajacej. Ja natomiast sie waham - czy rura odpowietrzajaca moze miec kilka zalaman (1-2 odcinki poziome) na odcinku do komina, gdzie pionowo wychodz ponad dach? 
> Obrazowo wyglada to tak: odcinek rury pionowy ok. 2,5 m do styku sciany ze skosem dachu, dalej skosnie w gore jakies 1,2 m zgodnie ze skosem dachu (miedzy krokwiami), dalej poziomo ok. 2-2,5 m do komina i potem pionowy odcinek ok. 3,5-4 m wychodzacy przez komin ponad dach.
> 
> Jeszcze jedno: czy w poziomych odcinkach spadki tez sa istotne?  
> 
> W tej chwili mam na razie zostawione trojniki do odpowietrzenia, ale rury jeszcze nie sa wyprowadzone nad dach. Co byscie zrobili na moim miejscu w kwestii prowadzenia rury i jej zalaman?


Podnosze temat, bo odpowietrzenie musze na dniach zrobic i chcialem sie upewnic, czy moga byc odchylki od pionu - czyli wspomniane przeze mnie skosy i odcinek poziomy. Rura zostanie wyprowadzona kominem wentylacjnym ponad dach i zakonczona grzybkiem.  I czy odprowadzenia wszystkich 3 pionow moga byc polaczone ze soba i wychodzic kominem w postaci jednej rury?

----------


## 1950

PANOWIE! wstyd,Falkon i ZBYCH że tak brzydko się wyrażę wyoślili to bardzo jasno wystarczy wszystko co napisali przeczytać jeszcze raz i przemyśleć. to naprawdę nie jest trudne i proszę nie słuchać niedouczonych instalatorów bo każdemu się zdaje że nie ma prostszej rzeczy niż zrobienie kanalizacji, ona jest owszem prosta ale to nie znaczy że nie można jej prosto popsuć. naprawdę bardzo łatwo.

----------


## mariof

witam wszystkich
pomocy !
W domu mam komin wentylacyjny 3 kanały. Jeden kanał to went. łazienki dół, drugi to went. łazienki góra a trzeci postanowiłem wykorzystać jako wentylację drenażu oczyszczalni i zarazem odpowietrzenie kanalizy. Komin wentylacyjny jest zakończony "czapką", otwory wentylacyjne sa wysokie na 3 cegły i szerokie na 1 cegłę (ok.14x22cm), dolna krawędz otworu wystaje nieco ponad kalenice budynku. Wentylacja drenażu i odpowetrzenie kanalizy sa połączone na parterze pod sufitem i jedna rura 110 wprowadzone do komina wentylacyjnego (rura kończy sie równo z dolną krawędzią otworu wentylacyjnego komina). Problem (jak na razie) nie polega na tym że zawiewa mi kanalizę do otworu wenylacyjnego łazienki tylko kanaliza śmierdzi na dole, na ogrodzie (wiatr chyba zwiewa ja po dachu na dół) Co robić podnieść nieco krawędz rury ponad dolna krawedz kanału wentylacyjnego? rozwalić "czapkę" i wystawić rurę ponad komin ? (jak wysoko?) czy przenieść wentylację drenażu i odpowietrzenie na inna połać dachu. Komin wentylacyjny zaczyna się nieco poniżej kalenicy od zawietrznej (zazwyczaj) nie wiem czy ma to jakieś znaczenie?Na jednym ze zdjec widac ten komin jeszcze bez powycinanych otworów wentylacyjnych

----------


## PINTO

I jak tam , po tylu latach? Kto miał rację?...pytanie do pierwszego postu!

----------


## Mikello

Odświerzę temat . Mam taka sytuacje i zastanawiam się czy dobrze myślę. Jest pion kanalizacyjny na ktorym na parterze są podłączenia kuchenne a na pietrze jest w kolejnosci WC i bidet. Pion na górze nie ma odpowietrzenia, czylu bezposrednio do pionu idzie ze spadkiem rura fi110 i do niej jest podpiety wc a na koncu bidet. I teraz pewnie spuszczanie wody z wc wysysałoby mi wode z bidetu ktory jest na koncu. Chce zrobic odpowietrzenie na koncu czyli przy bidecie. Czy dobrze myślę? Dodam ze mam wywiew na dachu do ktorego to zepne a do niego jest podłączony tylko drugi pion po przeciwnej stronie pomieszczenia.

----------


## przemo1

> Odświerzę temat . Mam taka sytuacje i zastanawiam się czy dobrze myślę. Jest pion kanalizacyjny na ktorym na parterze są podłączenia kuchenne a na pietrze jest w kolejnosci WC i bidet. Pion na górze nie ma odpowietrzenia, czylu bezposrednio do pionu idzie ze spadkiem rura fi110 i do niej jest podpiety wc a na koncu bidet. I teraz pewnie spuszczanie wody z wc wysysałoby mi wode z bidetu ktory jest na koncu. Chce zrobic odpowietrzenie na koncu czyli przy bidecie. Czy dobrze myślę? Dodam ze mam wywiew na dachu do ktorego to zepne a do niego jest podłączony tylko drugi pion po przeciwnej stronie pomieszczenia.


Każdy pion 110 powinien mieć kominek na dachu - potrzebuje napowietrzenia.

----------


## Mikello

> Każdy pion 110 powinien mieć kominek na dachu - potrzebuje napowietrzenia.


To będzie miał ale nie bezpośrednio z pionu tylko z konca 110 do ktorej sa sanitariaty podłączone. Zrobili mi to 75, czy nie za grubo?

----------


## przemo1

Za mało. "Książkowo" powinno być bez zwężeń i zakrętów.

----------


## Resiak

Witam. Mam problem z nieprzyjemnym zapachem z kanalizy a konkretnie z kratki z pod prysznica. Czy może być to spowodowane tym, że nie mam wywiewki ponad komin. Instalator u mnie zrobił nie wiem dlaczego tak że w kominie w rewizji widze, że idzie rura 100 a u góry przy końcu komina już przekrój 50. Na tej rurze 50 nie ma wywiewki po prostu sama rura która się kończy równo z z otworem komina tak jak zaznaczyłem strzałką żółtą na foto (zdj pożyczone z internetu) Czy to może być przyczyną smrodu z kanalizy? Dom jest parterowy i jest jeden pion. W kotłowni gdzie jest komin wentylacyjny instalator w narożniku wyprowadził również rurkę 50 z podłogi, czy na niej mógłbym założyć napowietrzacz? Jeszcze co zauważyłem ciekawego w moim domku powiązany z kanalizą to to jak mam włączony okap w kuchni to wywiewa z kratki z pod prysznica na zewnątrz

----------


## Robbson

Mam dom parterowy.  Odpiszcie proszę laikowi czy 1rura fi 50mm wystawiona ponad dach zalatwi temat i wentylacji i napowietrzania?

----------


## CityMatic

> Mam dom parterowy.  Odpiszcie proszę laikowi czy 1rura fi 50mm wystawiona ponad dach zalatwi temat i wentylacji i napowietrzania?


Nie załatwi.

----------


## Robbson

> Nie załatwi.


Można dokładniej?  Jak powinno być? 
Bedzie przydomowa oczyszczalnia.

----------


## CityMatic

> Można dokładniej?  Jak powinno być? 
> Bedzie przydomowa oczyszczalnia.


Jak można dokładniej? Aby zbudować POŚ musisz mieć projekt, a tam w specyfikacji jest napisane jaka rura powinna być na pionach odpowietrzników linii rozsączających napowietrznika niskiego na zbiorniku i odpowietrznika wysokiego i na pewno wysoki ma minimum  fi 110.
Więc jak u Ciebie fi 50 może załatwić sprawę? Skoro to przecież 4 x mniej ?

----------


## Robbson

> Jak można dokładniej? Aby zbudować POŚ musisz mieć projekt, a tam w specyfikacji jest napisane jaka rura powinna być na pionach odpowietrzników linii rozsączających napowietrznika niskiego na zbiorniku i odpowietrznika wysokiego i na pewno wysoki ma minimum  fi 110.
> Więc jak u Ciebie fi 50 może załatwić sprawę? Skoro to przecież 4 x mniej ?


Pytam sie bo nie mam jeszcze projektu i wykonawcy POŚ,nie wiem jakie ma byc to napowietrzenie a chce wcześniej schowac te rurę poki można zanim trzeba będzie kuć itp.

----------


## CityMatic

No to schowaj 100-tkę i zakończ kominkiem.Wszystko z uszczelkami jakby miała tam płynąć woda doprowadź do miejsca gdzie zgodnie z wytycznymi może znajdować się zbiornik.

----------


## Zwibel

Może tu zapytam
W planach mam Actibloca. Instalator mówi że zbiornik musi być oddalony od budynku na max 15metrów. Niestety nie mam go gdzie wstawić. Chodzi mu o wysokie odpowietrzenie. Niby pompka od oczyszczalni nie popchnie tego w komin. Czy można zastosować inne rozwiązanie żeby oddalić się z oczyszczalnią od domu??

----------


## jacogi

Znalazłem taki tekst - "w domach podłączonych do zbiornika bezodpływowego – potocznie zwanego szambem – wszystkie piony kanalizacyjne można zakończyć jedynie zaworami napowietrzającymi.". Czy to prawda?. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jacogi

OK, dziękuję jeszcze tylko czy wystarczy odpowietrzenie rurą 50 ( głowna rura 115,  podłączone - kibelek, prysznic, umywalka, pralka, zmywarka i zlewozmywak tylko parter.), szambo ma odpowietrzenie. Jaki zawór na zewnątrz by nie zamarzł?

----------

